# I can't find a plain black and then a plain red cardigan anywhere!



## pseudorocknroll (Jan 19, 2014)

I really need a simple black and then a simple red cardigan. They need to fit well, but not be crazy tight and not be too long. Why is this so difficult?! haha. 

   Any help would be much appreciated!


----------



## iPretty949 (Jan 19, 2014)

Try to check Banana Republic, GAP or Express. I get my plain shirts and clothing items from there.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jan 19, 2014)

Target has some great cardigans in several different styles.


----------



## chelsealady (Jan 19, 2014)

You might try Land's End.


----------



## ZeeOmega (Jan 19, 2014)

I believe you noted in another thread that you are petite. Check out Loft. They offer a lot of their line in petite sizes. I don't know if they currently have a red one, but they definitely have a black one like you want.


----------



## pseudorocknroll (Jan 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Target has some great cardigans in several different styles.
The cardigans at Target NEVER fit me right  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

 I wish they did because they are such a good price. They are made for women 5'4 and over, but if you go into the ki'ds secion you get crappy bows and stuff.


----------



## pseudorocknroll (Jan 22, 2014)

I commonly dress like a 1950's pin up so anything like that is cool, too! I just need 2 simple cardigans at the moment.


----------



## beautybybrett (Jan 22, 2014)

How about these? http://www.landsend.com/products/womens-fine-gauge-supima-crew-cardigan/id_234741


----------



## frockwild (Feb 5, 2014)

Do you mind 3/4 length sleeves? Nordstrom's Women's and Nordstrom's BP has my holy grail 3/4 length sleeve cardigans that I think would totally work for pin-up/rockabilly looks and are plain colors... I used to have them in every color. If you're into 3/4 length I'll totally find some links.


----------



## Haileywilson (Jul 31, 2018)

You can search this site - Farfetch

They have what you exactly need.


----------

